# 3/30/13 Sword



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

With the promising weather forcast this weekend we knew we were fishing but just couldnt decide which way to go. SW to the rigs for Tuna or SE in search of a sword. As we loaded up the boat Friday afternoon the decision was made to head SE and see what happens. We have zero swordfishing experience, but have read plenty of articles and post on the subject so we felt like we had a chance. Trubio007 and I hit the launch at boggy point just after 5pm Friday, got through the pass, pointed her SSE, set the AP and got comfortable for the ride. Seas were great 1 ft or less. After stopping a few times to check a new spots we found(Snapper, Snapper, Snapper)we got to the sword fishing grounds and started soaking baits about 10pm. Midnight rolls around and we get our first bit of action. Rigger clip pops, not much else, then very slowly the drag starts clicking, at this point we're getting excited. 1 short run and the line goes slack...dang, reel it in and the bait doesn't even look like it has been touched. Lines back out, 2:00am same thing, but this time the tentacle portion of the squid is gone. We make an adjustment, we lighten up the drag settings to almost zero. 4:00am same thing as before but this time he chews on it a bit and gets the hook and the fight is on, it felt like an eternity but 45 min later we have our first Sword in the boat. At sunrise we put out a trolling spread an headed north. Trolled for a bit with no action and decided to reelem up and head for the hill. Back at the launch by 10:30am. Great Trip, we learned alot and can't wait to do it again!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish! I'm glad someone is doing some swording right now


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Kevdog. Congratulations. Happy for ya!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice. Still on my list of fish to catch. Not patient enough I guess!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome. Glad To See People Trying New Things


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how cool is this? Great catch!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome catch on trying something new.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Man thats awsome, im still hunting for my first one. Where did yall go if you dont mind me asking? Spur im guessing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes!!!!! Absolutely awesome!! Been waiting for one of these reports, gives me a good excuse to get back out there!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Few reports make me truly jealous, this is one! I must put a sword in my boat this year.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Freakin' Sweet!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome!

For some reason I can't catch those things in my LIVING ROOM!?!

No idea WHAT I'm doing wrong?!?!

Congrats on a great trip and thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty work guys !


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good job! I have the fever to go now.


----------



## wmccurry2003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome..I am envious and it's on the bucket list !! Did you use Squid lures or skirts ? Live squid ?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice broadbill, plenty of good eats right there.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing in your take!
Many a meal & sandwiches out of that Bill.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on the sword!

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeeeeeet! nice sword!! congrats on your first of many fun nights!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome Kevin. Congrats on a great fish.


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome! John Cole showed me the pics on FB. Would love to here the story in person next time y'all hang out with John. Congrats!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

All I can say is wow what a nice fish......on my bucket list now!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, that's a nice one for you first fish.


----------

